# Headlights not bright enough



## Cruzin2017 (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello, I am new to this site. I have purchased a 2017 Cruze Hatchback in October. Every time I drive at night I am having trouble seeing the road clearly. I did have them check it at my last oil change and they adjusted them up.

This past weekend was the first rain we have had since Winter and I drove home in the rain late at night and had a very hard time seeing the road. When I passed cars I had a hard time telling if I was on my side of the line. I turned onto the highway from a side road and found myself on the wrong side of the highway when I started to accelerate. I was very nervous driving all the way home. I have had many new vehicles in my lifetime and this has never been an issue.
Noticed it from the time I purchased it and complained to my husband that I am not comfortable driving when dark. I went over the manual to see if I had to turn anything on manually while driving at night but didn't find anything that could be helpful. On a previous thread I read that the dust cover for the light sometimes fogs up when they are wet I wonder if that was the problem? I am asking if these cars have an issue with the lights and what can be done to correct it.. I don't want to be driving this car for the next 10 years and be nervous to drive at night.
Any feedback would be appreciated.
N


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome! 
A lot of us here have gone the LED route. They provide much more visibility in both night and in hazy/foggy conditions.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

If you don't have the RS Package with foglights get the fog light package for the car it will make a world of a difference. You also don't need to get LED's just get the Sylvania Silver Star or any mode above that. I have the Silver star and they were a huge improvement over the stock ones. I'm still glad I have the RS package because with projector lights they don't light up in front of the car or directly to the sides of the car, and the Fog lights help tremendously with this.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Cruzin2017 said:


> Hello, I am new to this site. I have purchased a 2017 Cruze Hatchback in October. Every time I drive at night I was having trouble seeing the road clearly. I did have them check it at my last oil change and they adjusted them.
> 
> This past weekend was the first rain we have had since Winter and I drove home in the rain late at night and had a very hard time seeing the road. When I passed cars I had a hard time telling if I was on my side of the line. I turned onto the highway from a side road and found myself on the wrong side of the highway when I started to accelerate. I was very nervous driving all the way home. I have had many new vehicles in my lifetime and this has never been an issue.
> I noticed it from the time I purchased it and complained to my husband that I am not comfortable driving it at night. I read the manual to see if I had to turn anything on manually while driving at night but didn't find anything that could be the reason. On a previous thread I read that the dust cover for the light sometimes fogs up when they are wet I wonder if that was the problem? I am asking if these cars have an issue with the lights and what can be done to correct it.. I don't want to be driving this car for the next 10 years and be nervous to drive at night.
> ...


Welcome!

What kind of car did you have before? Just so we can get an idea of what kind of lights you were used to. I find most of GMs headlights on the cars they make to be lackluster (even the LED and HID equipped models). 

Do you use your high beams? Do they help at all?


----------



## Cruzin2017 (Jun 5, 2018)

I had a 2008 Malibu, Purchased new, The timing chain broke and blew the motor at 85000km little over 9 years old , that is why I had to purchase a new car. I never had an issue with the lights on my Malibu. High beams do make a bit of a difference but don't seem to light up the space ahead of me like my Malibu did. On coming cars do let me know my high beam is bothering them so I know they are working.
I called the dealer I purchased it from and explained and they are going to lower the lights and see if that makes a difference. I was just curious if many Cruze owners are finding the same issue. If lowering the light does not work what are my options?


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Cruzin2017 said:


> I had a 2008 Malibu, Purchased new, The timing chain broke and blew the motor at 85000km little over 9 years old , that is why I had to purchase a new car. I never had an issue with the lights on my Malibu. High beams do make a bit of a difference but don't seem to light up the space ahead of me like my Malibu did. On coming cars do let me know my high beam is bothering them so I know they are working.
> I called the dealer I purchased it from and explained and they are going to lower the lights and see if that makes a difference. I was just curious if many Cruze owners are finding the same issue. If lowering the light does not work what are my options?


Okay I see your issue. We have a 10 Malibu (same car). The Malibu uses 2 headlight bulbs. One was for the low beams, and the other for the high beams. The high beams in that Malibu light up like a spotlight. 

Unfortunately, the Cruze only has 1 headlight bulb. That is why the High beams only shine farther and not really brighter. Unfortunately, there is really nothing you can do besides try brighter bulbs like Philips X-Treme Vision or get an HID headlight kit. Even with the brighter bulbs, the Cruze headlights will never be as bright as the Malibu.

I don't think lowering the headlights will help at all. When the lights are adjusted properly, then they are working as designed. 

A side tip, try lowering the brightness of your interior lights. When they are bright they cause your eyes to adjust to the bright interior lights and not be able to see outside.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

As mentioned above. Those are the options for bright lights. Whoever adjusted your lights might have raised them too high. I don't have a problem with my 17 rs. 

Not enough to think about maybe something brighter anyways. I'll have to pay attention in the morning commute to work.


----------



## Cruzin2017 (Jun 5, 2018)

I will lower the interior lighting and see if that helps. Definatley will mention what you suggested about new bulbs to the dealer. 
I sure hope that something makes it better as Paying $30,000.00 for a car that you are not comfortable driving at night is a little unsettling to me.
Thanks for your quick response and tips.
N


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

The issue is projector lighting. they do like they say project. Not as good as the old units but look nicer. Just get the sylvania silver star or Silver star Ultra and they will be pretty bright. If you paid 30k then you should have the RS package i assume. If so you can change those to brighter bulbs and also they are adjustable too.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

pontiacgt said:


> The issue is projector lighting. they do like they say project. Not as good as the old units but look nicer. Just get the sylvania silver star or Silver star Ultra and they will be pretty bright. If you paid 30k then you should have the RS package i assume. If so you can change those to brighter bulbs and also they are adjustable too.


I just am not sure the projectors are the problem. My mom's 2018 Sienna has halogen projector headlights and they are the brightest lights I've ever used.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

brightness its not the same as where the light goes. that why i'm saying put in the the Syvania silver star or Ultra and you will see the difference. The cruze uses standard halogens nothing fancy so upgrading the bulb will make a difference. The toyota Sienna i think is probably using a brighter halogen bulb from the factory. If its white in color then its probably a HID or Xeon bulb.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I just got the foglight kit added to mine and it makes a difference, especially to the sides. It's a much broader lighted area with the fogs on.

I was very unhappy with the nighttime illumination without the fogs. I might look into the bulb upgrade too. It's "OK" now with the fogs.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Cruzin2017 said:


> Hello, I am new to this site. I have purchased a 2017 Cruze Hatchback in October. Every time I drive at night I am having trouble seeing the road clearly. I did have them check it at my last oil change and they adjusted them up.
> 
> This past weekend was the first rain we have had since Winter and I drove home in the rain late at night and had a very hard time seeing the road. When I passed cars I had a hard time telling if I was on my side of the line. I turned onto the highway from a side road and found myself on the wrong side of the highway when I started to accelerate. I was very nervous driving all the way home. I have had many new vehicles in my lifetime and this has never been an issue.
> Noticed it from the time I purchased it and complained to my husband that I am not comfortable driving when dark. I went over the manual to see if I had to turn anything on manually while driving at night but didn't find anything that could be helpful. On a previous thread I read that the dust cover for the light sometimes fogs up when they are wet I wonder if that was the problem? I am asking if these cars have an issue with the lights and what can be done to correct it.. I don't want to be driving this car for the next 10 years and be nervous to drive at night.
> ...



Hi, I have a similar issue. I had the factory fog lights installed and it made all the difference in the rain at night.

I also think the interior lights don't get dark enough at night.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I drive with my interior at it's dimmest point. I can't stand having my face lit up. And it does bother the eyes. 

Other then that. I"m perfectly happy with the stock headlights. However. My left appears to be a tit lower then the right.

Todays headlights are much better then the old rectangulars. 

If some of you can't handle todays headlights. How did you manage with yesterdays dimmer headlights? 

While I'm all for brighter lights. They do get to be a hindrance when we have to face you from the other side. And i drive down 2 lane roads A LOT.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> I drive with my interior at it's dimmest point. I can't stand having my face lit up. And it does bother the eyes.
> 
> Other then that. I"m perfectly happy with the stock headlights. However. My left appears to be a tit lower then the right.
> 
> ...


Perfectly fine, my '66 chevelle has 4 round headlights. :wave:

Today's headlights are too bright. I'm blinded all the time by other's headlights.I adjust the drivers side view mirror down to keep from getting blinded and I put my hand in front of my eye's to block the oncoming traffics headlight.Yes it interfere's with my vision but so do the halogen headlights.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

BU54 said:


> Perfectly fine, my '66 chevelle has 4 round headlights. :wave:
> 
> Today's headlights are too bright. I'm blinded all the time by other's headlights.I adjust the drivers side view mirror down to keep from getting blinded and I put my hand in front of my eye's to block the oncoming traffics headlight.Yes it interfere's with my vision but so do the halogen headlights.


I wouldn't mistake being able to see with being blinded. The IIHS has specific headlight tests now. The German's have some pretty swell laser headlights that are bright as **** and don't blind you. Sadly they are not legal here. I do not understand good lights are a premium. I'd rather have better headlights to see than the other gadgets.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jmlo96 said:


> I wouldn't mistake being able to see with being blinded. The IIHS has specific headlight tests now. The German's have some pretty swell laser headlights that are bright as **** and don't blind you. Sadly they are not legal here. I do not understand good lights are a premium. I'd rather have better headlights to see than the other gadgets.


Many of the new LED headlights bother me a lot at night. Particularly large trucks and stupid Corollas. They might pass the IIHS tests, but I do wonder if they're aiming them right from the factory. Lordstown definitely messed up the aiming with the Gen 1's, and I wonder if the same might be true of the Gen 2's.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Many of the new LED headlights bother me a lot at night. Particularly large trucks and stupid Corollas. They might pass the IIHS tests, but I do wonder if they're aiming them right from the factory. Lordstown definitely messed up the aiming with the Gen 1's, and I wonder if the same might be true of the Gen 2's.


Ah yes, I hate those lights as well. I always think the drivers have the high beams on. I'm not sure how Toyota does those lights, but it almost seems as if they throw the LED bulbs in halogen reflector housings. 

I actually contend that a good set of 2 bulb halogen headlights are better than most HID/LED setups.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

BU54 said:


> Perfectly fine, my '66 chevelle has 4 round headlights. :wave:
> 
> Today's headlights are too bright. I'm blinded all the time by other's headlights.I adjust the drivers side view mirror down to keep from getting blinded and I put my hand in front of my eye's to block the oncoming traffics headlight.Yes it interfere's with my vision but so do the halogen headlights.


My w900 has 4 rectangles.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

jmlo96 said:


> I just am not sure the projectors are the problem. My mom's 2018 Sienna has halogen projector headlights and they are the brightest lights I've ever used.


I find the Cruze projectors to be mostly adequate. 

The fact that they don't light the pavement directly in front of the car is a feature, not a bug. You shouldn't be looking there in the first place unless you're dodging an obstacle that you already spotted up ahead. 

The fact that they don't go enough to the sides to see the road you're trying to turn onto, especially a left turn, now that's a problem, at least for me. Lots of us drive where there isn't a streetlight at every intersection.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Taxman said:


> I find the Cruze projectors to be mostly adequate.
> 
> The fact that they don't light the pavement directly in front of the car is a feature, not a bug. You shouldn't be looking there in the first place unless you're dodging an obstacle that you already spotted up ahead.
> 
> The fact that they don't go enough to the sides to see the road you're trying to turn onto, especially a left turn, now that's a problem, at least for me. Lots of us drive where there isn't a streetlight at every intersection.


I totally agree. That's where the extra light of the fog lights really comes in handy.


----------

